# النظره الحديثه لمفهوم السلامه



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 أبريل 2010)

حقيقة عندما نتكلم عن السلامة المهنية بمفهومه أو تعريفه الكلاسيكي أو التقليدي على حد تعبير دائما نقول ان السلامة المهنية هي : الحفاظ على مقومات العنصر البشري من خطر الاصابة وهو الانسان, والحفاظ على العنصر المادي من العطب وهو الآلة ,والبيئة من التلوث.
وعادة ما تغلب النظرة السلبية عند اصحاب العمل لمفهوم السلامة المهنية عند ربطها بالبعد الاقتصادي الذي يتحكم فيه عامل الربح والخسارة ويصبح التصور ان ما ينفق على موضوع السلامة المهنية، ما هو الا هدر من الاموال وان تعليمات وتشريعات السلامة المهنية ضرب من الاعاقة للعملية الانتاجية وقد اثبتت التطبيقات العملية خطأ هذا المفهوم تماماً، حيث شغلت الامراض المهنية حيزاً واسعاً في بيئة العمل مع الانتشار السريع للتكنولوجيا الحديثة في العالم ودخول المكننة المتطورة في الصناعة والزراعة وغيرها من مجالات العمل والتي ادت الى زيادة نسبة الاصابة بامراض المهنة.
لذلك اجتهدت على هذا الموضوع ووجدت تعريفا للسلامة المهنية مغايرا للتعريف التقليدي وهو السلامة المهنية هي عادة وسلوك و مفهوم العادة الذي طبّقت عليه نظرية من نظريات التعلم وهي نظرية كولب :
يقول ديفيد كولب بأن الانسان يمر بأربع مراحل تطور في حياته وهذه المراحل الذي يمر بها تشكل دائرة أو دوامة تدور الى الللانهاية وهي على الشكل التالي:
1- التجربة المجردة / المادية/.
2- التأمل أو المراقبة / الملاحظة/.
3- تحديد المفاهيم / الوصول لنظريات تشرح الملاحظة.
4- التجريب العملي.
وعند الانتقال من مرحلة الى أخرى سيتشكل لدى الانسان ما يسمى ب العادة وهذه العادة اما تكون سلبية أو ايجابية ومنها تتحول الى سلوك يرسخ في عقل الانسان الباطن.

فمثلا:
عامل يعمل في شركة فيها خط انتاج فمنذ اليوم الاول لو أن ادارة الشركة بدأت معه بداية صحيحة مثلما يقول المثل الانكليزي لو بدأت بداية صحيحة ستكون نهايتك صحيحة , فالشركة ملزمة بأن تقدم له معدات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة وتقدم له التدريب بخصوص عمله الآمن على خط الانتاج وعندما يكون هناك اجراءات خطية مكتوبة وواضحة في الشركة سوف يكون لدى هذا العامل عادة كل يوم بأنه لا يمكن أن يقوم بأي عمل بدون استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية ولا يمكن أن يؤدي أي عمل بدون اجراءات وتعليمات السلامة وهذه العادة ومع مرور الزمن سوف تتحول الى سلوك لدى هذا العامل وهذا ما يسمى بالسلوك الأمن , وهنا اذ نركز على العامل النفسي لدى العامل مثلما قلت في السابق وهو مخاطبة العقل البشري والدخول الى هذا العالم (عالم العقل) وأطرح عليه بعض الأسئلة :
• تخيل نفسك ماذا لو فقدت عينيك؟
• ماذا لو قطعت يدك؟
• ماذا لو فقدت عضوا من أعضاء جسدك؟

هذه الاجابة صعبة ومرة على العامل , فالموضوع متعلق أساسا بالادارة العليا التي يجب أن تكون مهتمة أصلا بموضوع السلامة المهنية وأن موضوع التركيز على السلامة المهنية هو عنصر أساسي من عناصر نجاح أي عمل وأي شركة .


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعظيم صالح (19 أبريل 2010)

[ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ]

مشكور أخي على هذا الموضوع
السلوك الأمن
هذا هو الهدف المنشود الذي يجب ان نحسن التخطيط لكي نصل إليه.


----------



## اسامة الغثيث (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا احب ان اشكرك على هذا الموضوع 
لانه يجب ان نهتم بالسلامة المهنية ونعطي هذ الموضوع الاهتمام الاكبر
جزاك الله خيرا:75::75::75::75:


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (21 أبريل 2010)

اشكر جميع الأخوه على المرور


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الايضاحات والمفاهيم الجديدة


----------

